# PS3 Has: No Games.



## Ren Partycat (Mar 5, 2010)

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/ps3-has-no-games
Really. The "games" it has are nice, but in reality all PS3 has are DVD Menus. So PS3 is a Blu Ray Player. Basically, you're playing Movies. It's true, I'm not speaking out of my ass or trolling, nor am I spamming the Gamer's Lounge section of this forum. This topic is basically a rant, and explaining the meme.

Maybe you can mod an actual Blu Ray Player and turn it into a PS3. But that's off topic, let's begin:

First, they overprice their so called "console", give it massive graphics, nice accessories and some "Games" including sequels to other games. With all the money they earned from Selling PS3s, because there was high demand, they must have been able to make even more games. while releasing more games on their console, more people wanted to buy a PS3. With award winning games, and awesome new titles coming out, they just kept camping in a Gold Mine. That's another thing: Why would I pay $600 for a new console, when I can just buy more games for my Wii or Xbox360? Thankfully, they lowered the price up to today. More people have been able to afford the console, but consider this:

*Mod a Blu Ray Player into a Gaming Console, call it PS3, give it a few games, overprice it, profit.*

Now do you understand why it has no games? I'm not hating on the PS3, don't get me wrong. I wanted to get Assasin's Creed and LittleBigPlanet. But just look at the menu, it DOES look like a bunch of DVD Menus. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 5, 2010)

I dont have one so I can't xD


----------



## Nixie (Mar 5, 2010)

ehh, I played on my friend's one... but didn't really like it...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 5, 2010)

PS3 has a game.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 5, 2010)

You're supposed to read the first post and click the link. You obviously haven't.

It might have "Games" but you would understand the meme and the truth if you actually read anything.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 5, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> You're supposed to read the first post and click the ]I go to /v/, I fully understand the meme.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh god you've been to 4chan, you must know more than me.

How is The Last Guardian PS3's only gaem.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 5, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Oh god you've been to 4chan, you must know more than me.
> 
> How is The Last Guardian PS3's only gaem.


Everything else is a movie.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 5, 2010)

But I thought EVERYTHING was a Movie.

How does that game stand out, is the question. Either way, Xbox360 Elite beats PS3.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 5, 2010)

You're stupid.
There's no way to make a blu-ray player a ps3, and also, xbox and ps3 have mostly the same games anyway.


----------



## David (Mar 5, 2010)

i read it, it was dumb, your obviously a 12 year old nintendo fanboy or something, ps3 has plenty of amazing games, its a great system. its always improving


----------



## AndyB (Mar 5, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> i read it, it was dumb, your obviously a 12 year old nintendo fanboy or something, ps3 has plenty of amazing games, its a great system. its always improving


I also heard Modern Warfare 3 is going to be set in on Mars.

See, I can talk out of my arse too!


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, in all fairness, his arguement was pretty dumb...

'it plays blu-rays' there for it is not a games console, it is a bluay player...

You could use that arguement to say that xbox 360 is just a modded DVD player?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Well, in all fairness, his arguement was pretty dumb...
> 
> 'it plays blu-rays' there for it is not a games console, it is a bluay player...
> 
> You could use that arguement to say that xbox 360 is just a modded DVD player?


There was no argument! You're an idiot to think that.
It's all a joke and you got sucked into it.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 5, 2010)

Actually, PS3 does have no games and it's a fact.

It does movies. Plus I'm not a fanboy of any kind, I play all sorts of games.


----------



## David (Mar 5, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Actually, PS3 does have no games and it's a fact.
> 
> It does movies. Plus I'm not a fanboy of any kind, I play all sorts of games.


shut up *censored.7.6*


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 5, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> Actually, PS3 does have no games and it's a fact.
> 
> It does movies. Plus I'm not a fanboy of any kind, I play all sorts of games.


.     .     .

I'd make a list, but I'm too lazy....

Im just gonna say uncharted 2 and heavy rain for now


----------



## AndyB (Mar 5, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> DarkPwnz0rX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You shut up. You *censored.3.0*ing feed him more ammo. By raging at him, you do no good.
And frankly, you're the *censored.7.6* here.


----------



## SamXX (Mar 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> You're stupid.
> There's no way to make a blu-ray player a ps3, and also, xbox and ps3 have mostly the same games anyway.


But we get more better exclusives (In my opinion). Eg: Uncharted (1/2), MGS4 and Little Big Planet.


----------



## Pear (Mar 5, 2010)

Now days, almost all games are cross platform, and both systems have an equal amount of awesome exclusives. The Blu Ray player isn't really a valid argument for why you should buy it, imo. The 360 has an HD DVD player, and they look the same to me. The 360 is $5 a month, but it's not much money at all, and the 360 has better online options like the ability to join parties. So, what it really comes down to is what your friends have, so you can play together online.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 5, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they're both good, I just picked ps3 'cos of the blu-ray player and if kingdom hearts 3 ever comes out...

And you left ratchet and Clank and heavy rain out of your list


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 5, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Now days, almost all games are cross platform, and both systems have an equal amount of awesome exclusives. The Blu Ray player isn't really a valid argument for why you should buy it, imo. The 360 has an HD DVD player, and they look the same to me. The 360 is $5 a month, but it's not much money at all, and the 360 has better online options like the ability to join parties. So, what it really comes down to is what your friends have, so you can play together online.


Yeah, but no-one supports HD-DVD, and you had to buy a ridiculously expenive peripheral to make it work and Ps3 has built in wi-fi... (even the DS can do that)


----------



## David (Mar 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and why are you picking me out of everyone else in this thread to quote? if someones a *censored.7.6* i dont care if it "feeds him" im gonna tell him what he is


----------



## Pear (Mar 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know they don't sell HD DVD's anymore, but it still looks nice because it's connected to an HD Tv via an HDMI cable.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 5, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're forgetting the peripheral price, and the fact that blu-ray can store up to 50GB (soon to be 30% more) whereas HD-DVD can do... well, much less than that.


----------



## RaTs (Mar 5, 2010)

PS3s are pointless. >.> Especially when you got the PSP, PS2, Wii, DS, and XBox 360. XD


----------



## AndyB (Mar 5, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pick you because you're one to come out with some major bull*censored.2.0*.


----------



## SamXX (Mar 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew I forgot something, Heavy Rain! How could I forget it?!


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 5, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it's more of an 'interactive experience' than a game...

lolthefrenchpeoplepaidmetoadvertise


----------



## Pear (Mar 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a peripheral, and it looks really nice. Even if you're not using HD DVD's, it still looks a lot better. And I don't really care how much memory it can store, because it doesn't look any different for me.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 5, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. . .

You're missing the point


----------



## David (Mar 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf?


----------



## Pear (Mar 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is, I don't get the point. 0__0 I can't understand the wording. Anyways, I'm done spamming up this thread. :c


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 5, 2010)

LOL, PS3 has no game.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 5, 2010)

lol ur so funny@!!

/2007


----------



## random guy (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmmm... oh that's right i don't care because i don't own a ps3.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Mar 5, 2010)

DarkPwnz0rX said:
			
		

> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/ps3-has-no-games
> Really. The "games" it has are nice, but in reality all PS3 has are DVD Menus. So PS3 is a Blu Ray Player. Basically, you're playing Movies. It's true, I'm not speaking out of my ass or trolling, nor am I spamming the Gamer's Lounge section of this forum. This topic is basically a rant, and explaining the meme.
> 
> *Okay, I'll humor you.*
> ...


Jesus Christ, you're stupid.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Mar 5, 2010)

RaTs said:
			
		

> PS3s are pointless. >.> Especially when you got the PSP, PS2, Wii, DS, and XBox 360. XD


Pointless? I'll be enjoying Last Guardian and LittleBigPlanet then.  B) 
Whenever I get a PS3 that is....


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 5, 2010)

Pretty much anyone that doesn't agree with the fact that PS3 has no games, you're getting heavilly trolled.

You're playing Movies, nuff said. Lock please.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 5, 2010)

Jesus christ.  This topic just makes me cringe with disgust.  For a minute, I thought I was bad with all the ">implying" stuff, but this *censored.2.0* just takes the cake.


----------



## VantagE (Mar 5, 2010)

@Dark

Actually you are the troll making this thread to get a response out people here that have a PS3.
You are pretty pathetic.
There are plenty of really good games for the PS3. A couple of points: 1. grow up some before you want to try and start a pointless argument. 2. The PS3 in a sense does everything, music, videos, games, web browser. Just depends on what the person buying it tends to use it as.
For people who want a cheap Blu-Ray player, thats what it is for them. For someone like me, its used as a console, games.
So stop being a stupid immature kid and grow some.

Peace.


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 6, 2010)

The xbox runs on DVD's, does that make it a modded dvd player?


----------

